# Utter hangs to the ground



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Any idea how long her sack will hang she had kids on her for a while for months from the people I got her from. Been a week now looks funny when she walks


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I think..She needs a bra. :lol: 

I'm not sure what else to do for her. (And yes I have seen a goat bra before )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as she has milk, it will hang.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

.Poor thing..I think she would be one I dry up and leave dry...her udder will only get worse with each kidding..is that a hard knot in her udder..it looks round? 

A bra would be a good idea to keep her from damaging her udder...even when dry it wont shrink up much..


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

She has three tits that's what u see.

She had triples . Twice 
She is one of the usbga goats I got last week
She kinda skidish 
She 75%
She is 2 years old 
. Yea little nervous about her going three the back fence were the bob-wire is
Would try to milk her but she hasn't gotten use to us yet


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

2 years old?! Wow! Those babies have destroyed that udder. I would try to fasten something that can hold it up off the ground. If the "bra" works well and the teats are still usable then I think you could breed her again.

Here are some options/pictures for a goat bra:

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3482
http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/goat-management/general-management/udder-support.html


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her udder is blown. The udder floor was too weak to hold the amount of milk she was making and ruined the splincher muscles. This is from poor management of the doe and/or bloodline. It will never get better and the weakness will be passed to 50% of her kids.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw something like this at a farm I visited. Guy acted like nothing was wrong. She was a Nigerian dwarf and had a kid on her. Her udder looked like she was carrying around a rock hard huge tumor maybe an inch from the ground. One teat was almost touching the ground and the other teat was up high almost to the side. I wonder if she is in pain. I would not breed her simply because it seems cruel to do so.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Honestly, I think I would sell her and get another to replace her. That udder is destroyed. I have an 8 yo doe who has had kids every year and her udder isn't near as floppy. If you do decide to keep her, I would sell all of her kids for meat only. It's dishonest and irresponsible to sell them as breeding stock. Also, be prepared to bottle feed if you do keep her. She won't be able to use that udder efficiently and multiples probably won't grow well. Sorry.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree goat hiker and ogfabby. Honesty is important and I'd hate to have someone buy her and breed her (for her sake) not to mention the kids that get out there and continue this genetic side. I, personally anyway, would sell her as meat or use her myself as meat, sell the kids as meat (be sure no papers). Take that money and buy another doe. Sorry you are dealing with this, trying to find the silver lining at least you know before keeping her for a year breeding her then finding out.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a doe somewhat like that but not near as bad. I sold her just because I had to down size, the lady that has her treated her with Penicillin and then finally took her to a Dairy goat farmer and they tested the milk and it was a bacterial problem. basically a infection. Now she is not in milk but she had nursed twins just fine but the babies never really grew. They were 9# babies at birth and only grew a few pounds (7) in three months. they ended up getting killed by dogs so I do not know how they would of turned out.
Have her tested. I will have to find out the name of what she had.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good info thanks all .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Kids don't do that to an udder...genetics do. As she dries up, her udder will shrink. But her udder will be just as bad, if not worse, on her next kidding. She might be one to not breed again.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I agree goat hiker and ogfabby. Honesty is important and I'd hate to have someone buy her and breed her (for her sake) not to mention the kids that get out there and continue this genetic side. I, personally anyway, would sell her as meat or use her myself as meat, sell the kids as meat (be sure no papers). Take that money and buy another doe. Sorry you are dealing with this, trying to find the silver lining at least you know before keeping her for a year breeding her then finding out.


Can't use her as meat to much money in her
If any thing will just use her as a milker .


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I doubt you will be able to milk her. That's going to be the biggest problem, not being able to provide properly for the kids.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Trying to use her as a milker would probably be the worst thing, JMO. If anything could you dry her up and if you really 'need' to breed her pull the kids at birth and dry her up again?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well no kids on her for two weeks now and she is bred should be due around first week of sept. so will see if she gets better


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, probably won't, but be ready for problems of a similar nature in her doe kids. If anything, see if you can find a Boer buck for breeding who's dam has a good strong udder. That might help the doe kids from developing that issue.

With an udder that low, be on guard for mastitis and injuries to the teats. Been there done that. Didn't end up with mastitis, but she had a ton of rips, scratches, was stepped on and such. Also the kids would have a hard time finding the teat end at birth. Took then a few days to be able to eat on their own.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good info.

Don't know why I didn't think of that. 
Thought it was wired that big but was caught up in the reg and the big buck i got in the deal.
The genetics makes sense cause the other doe is the mom and hers is a little wired to not near as big tho.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a doe like that, well actually worse  She is one of my first goats and I love her too much to sell, but if not I would have sold her. If you keep her, yes the barb wire is going to be a BIG issue, my girl will no longer be allowed to go out and about after she cut her bag really bad last year. When she has kids you need to be there and make sure to help them get latched on. My girl I have to milk her all the way out, bottle feed the kids and also try and show them how to nurse. She is a dairy doe so when her teats get full its hard for them to nurse. This is going to be a big head ach Im not even going to lie, again if I didnt love my girl so much I would not deal with this. I do go ahead and still breed her, she loves kids and I think not having kids would actually take time off her life.


----------

